# A bible for a 9 year old?



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 19, 2005)

What would be a good bible I could get for my nine year old nephew? 

and maybe a small childrens catachism for him?

blade


----------



## CalsFarmer (Oct 19, 2005)

My daughter bought her children adult bibles when they were 8, read and studied with them. Its proably one of the reasons they read several grade levels higher than their actual grade in school. She makes them read out loud to her at least twice a week for an hour.

Of course since its your nephew..I am clueless.


----------



## wsw201 (Oct 19, 2005)

Blade,

Being that your nephew is 9, I would agree with Grace that you could probably get an ESV or NKJV and that should do just fine. Most of the children's bibles that I have seen are basically paraphrases and I would think it would be best to go ahead and start with a regular translation.

Also, you can go to GCP.org and get a catechism book for children. I would also recommend getting the Westminster Shorter Catechism. It was written for educating young children.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 19, 2005)

Blade, I agree with Wayne. Go for an adult's Bible. I think the NKJV or ESV would be fine.

I received a KJV Bible when I was 9 years old. I was not converted until my 40s, but I nevertheless learned to read it. It served me well in becoming a good reader quite early.

Vic


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 19, 2005)

Scofield's! (oh, wait...that was when I was nine!) 

Seriously, I see no reason you can't get him an ESV or NKJV...even the Reformation Bible is good.


----------



## larryjf (Oct 19, 2005)

ESV's children's bible has been published...

http://www.esv.org/blog/2005/10/childrens.bible.published


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 19, 2005)

sounds good


----------

